# H} Dark angels and necrons W}Orks (UK only)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have for trade
2 sets of DV tactical squads (one lot still on sprue)
2 sets of DV Deathwing squads (1 squad still on sprue)
2 sets of DV raven wing bikers (1 set still on sprue)
1 DV company master
1 DV librarian
1 ltd ed chaplain
Necrons codex latest
24 warriors
6 scarab bases

I am looking for orks plastic or fine cast, I would also accept 2 sets of AoBR orks for the DV dark angels and other pent bits for the necrons.

Thanks for looking and UK only please

Gothic


----------

